# west coast get together



## Weedon_Addict

will be there


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I just got a 36 foot Contender. I will beach launch again this year---ALL HANDS ON DECK----I mean BUMPER!!! ;D ;D

Ahh--the memories are priceless...

Joe


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> I just got a 36 foot Contender. I will beach launch again this year---ALL HANDS ON DECK----I mean BUMPER!!! ;D ;D
> 
> Ahh--the memories are priceless...
> 
> Joe



what no girls gone wild?


----------



## Guest

This saturday???


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

yes weather permitting.


----------



## Guest

I wish I can meet u guys there for fun!!! But I can't, I have go to St. Mary, Georgia for redfish tournment saturday, so I'm in the only person with fishing partner in a gheenoe classic to complete the tournment, so wish me luck!


----------



## mygheenoe1

GULF OF MEXICO
930 PM EST WED FEB 14 2007

STORM WARNING


OVERNIGHT
S TO SW WINDS 35 TO 45 KT...EXCEPT SE WINDS 45 TO
60 KT N PORTION EARLY. WINDS BECOMING SW TO W 40 TO 55 KT
THROUGHOUT LATE. SEAS 14 TO 24 FT. AREAS OF RAIN
EARLY...BECOMING SCATTERED RAIN AND SNOW SHOWERS. VSBY
OCCASIONALLY LESS THAN 1 NM.

THU
W WINDS DIMINISHING TO 35 TO 45 KT. SEAS SUBSIDING TO 12
TO 20 FT...HIGHEST E. SHOWERS ENDING. LIGHT TO MODERATE FREEZING
SPRAY. VSBY IMPROVED.

THU NIGHT
W WINDS 30 TO 40 KT. SEAS 10 TO 18 FT...HIGHEST E.
LIGHT TO MODERATE FREEZING SPRAY.

FRI
W TO NW WINDS 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS SUBSIDING TO 8 TO 12
FT...EXCEPT TO 15 FT SE PORTION. ISOLATED SHOWERS. LIGHT TO
MODERATE FREEZING SPRAY.

FRI NIGHT
W TO NW WINDS DIMINISHING TO 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 7 TO
10 FT...EXCEPT TO 12 FT SE PORTION.

SAT
W WINDS 20 TO 25 KT...DIMINISHING TO SW 10 KT. SEAS
SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 8 FT...HIGHEST SE.

SUN
WINDS BECOMING NW AND INCREASING TO 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS
BUILDING TO 6 TO 9 FT.


----------



## mygheenoe1

rob bring your foul weather gear please   :'( :'( and life jackets, i have some sea sick pills for you to take friday night


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

:'(


----------



## mygheenoe1

our prez has cancelled our meeting due to the weather and him going to the free clinic on sat. he will come up with a date next month :'( :'( :'( :'( some night  during the week he got an infection  off u.s 301 in his jeep i really do not want to share this with you guys but he is our prez no matter what he does in his spare time send your prayers and condolences to him by pm`s
thanks


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Sorry to hear that Rob. Is it (Was it) Mad Cow? :

See you should have drank Sam Adams and lubicate with Amsoil!! ;D ;D

I am off to catch the fish----Here fishy---fishy---fishy. 

Joe (aka Ninja Redfish Killer)


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

;D Thats ninja redfish releaser Joe! ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn

We crush the Bull Reds in 6-12 inches of water Saturday. Pictures coming. Hundreds of Reds.

Joe


----------



## tom_in_orl

Joe? Where is the follow up story to your last post?

And when is the next west coast rally?


----------

